# Going To Clean Your Car



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

I am sure there is a name for this sort of person. Talk about attention to detail.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391

Paul D


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Link doesn't work for me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Didn't work for me either, but it works if you copy and paste it in a new browser window. 

Nothing wrong with a bucket and sponge. :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Nothing wrong with a bucket and sponge. :lol:


Now that is where you are wrong









You should be using at least two buckets, and two sponges, and refreshing the water regularly.

Then you should be........

Claying

Paint Cleanser

Polish

Wax

and that is for a car that is already not too bad :lol: :lol:

Used to do all that, but now I dont have the kind of cars where I feel the need


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nearly blew up my browser trying to load & read this! - Someone needs a girlfriend (or boyfriend) methinks!

Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

b11ocx said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with a bucket and sponge. :lol:
> ...


It's good enough for the 710's car. :lol:

As for my little Proton, hasn't been washed for about 3 years. I'm not allowed to was it now as it's a site of special scientific interest as there are 3 rare types of moss growing on it. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Spent countless hours and who knows how much money over the years polishing cars, cleaning wheels with electric tooth brushes and so on :lol:

Wrong car to waste that sort of effort on though.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

So does that mean you will all pick on me if i tell you that im a member on there then h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My car gets washed when it gos in for a service h34r:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> My car gets washed when it gos in for a service h34r:


Mine went for its first service on Thursday - I was looking forward to it getting a proper wash. It was done so bad I had to do it again myself when I get home. 

The roof has only been washed twice since I got it a year ago


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

There has to be a clear demarcation of responsibilities, I do maintenance, I don't do cleaning. If it breaks down I fix it, if it needs a clean then it's down to the 710.

The only problem is the 710 is only 5ft 2, so our cars usually have a permanent tide mark down the middle of the roof.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> So does that mean you will all pick on me if i tell you that im a member on there then h34r:


Yes :lol:

unless you want to wash my car for me


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

It's still a Vauxhall....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Were not all epically sad you know.

I only go to town on mine once a year which keeps it looking good. There are some that do go way OTT though i will admit that. Id much rather get it looking good and then go and drive it so i guess im not a true detailer :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Let him who is without sin cast the first stone

Can you imagine what a bunch of sad old gits the car detailers would call us.

Having just seen the Â£90K Honda Civic type R on 5th Gear, the only thing I've got to say on the subject is................ should have bought an E type, and with the leftover change picked up a DB5.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG that guy is sad. At the end of the day it is a Vauxhall Astra. Not very special and not something I would look twice at. I see fewer cars like mine than I do Vxr Astraâ€™s.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

catflem said:


> Let him who is without sin cast the first stone
> 
> Can you imagine what a bunch of sad old gits the car detailers would call us.
> 
> Having just seen the Â£90K Honda Civic type R on 5th Gear, the only thing I've got to say on the subject is................ should have bought an E type, and with the leftover change picked up a DB5.


Unfortunately 90 grand probably wouldn't be enough for a pristine pair of the cars you mentioned


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> Were not all epically sad you know.
> 
> I only go to town on mine once a year which keeps it looking good. There are some that do go way OTT though i will admit that. Id much rather get it looking good and then go and drive it so i guess im not a true detailer :lol:


Less than 5,000 miles in 9 years and I'm surprised there was any paint left the amount of times I polished it :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

michaelh said:


> OMG that guy is sad. At the end of the day it is a Vauxhall Astra. Not very special and not something I would look twice at. I see fewer cars like mine than I do Vxr Astraâ€™s.


Naa he's not sad its his passion and it is a limited edition of the VXR so as a petrol head i know why he's done it and cant knock him for it at all


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just looked at this link to the guy's car wash job.









And WE think we're sad :yes: I have a mental picture of this prat going back to the dealer :-

Prat :- "Excuse me Guv, the paint on me new motor is only xyz microns thick on the doors, and there's a zero point five millimetre spot on the roof! What you going to do about it?"

Dealer Service Manager :- "Re-arrange these two words into a well known phrase or saying, and to give you a hint, the second one's *'OFF'* "

Sick guy, with really sick photographer friends - not like WIS's at all !


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice car with excellent fuel mileage. Finally the embattled GM decided to bring it in North America too. Here it is called Saturn Astra, wish I bought one instead of my VW Rabbit.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> Here it is called Saturn Astra, wish I bought one instead of my VW Rabbit.


12 - 18 months down the road you won't, these VX's shed money like you wouldn't believe, a guy in the workshop has a VXR Astra just over a year old and at the moment he would be lucky to get much more than half his money back. In the UK anyway VW Golfs hold their value much better than an Astra.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Were not all epically sad you know.
> ...


Bloody hell....love that car.....well the T top version anyway :tongue2: and pity about the fly catcher on the hood....oh well no accounting for taste :lol:

Just been in my car tonight and creamed the leather....no, honest....oh you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mel said:


> Sick guy, with really sick photographer friends - not like WIS's at all !


Oi! Watch'it Mel............. :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is called Saturn Astra, wish I bought one instead of my VW Rabbit.
> ...


Thanks, that is good to know since they are new cars here and no feedback so far. In any case I just sold my 1991 Nissan Z and the VW is also for sale, I'm in dire need of money at the moment.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


These special edition VXR's aren't flying off the shelves here, there is a dealer across the road from work and they have had two on display for months. That being said I'm not surprised at the best part of 20 grand Sterling 

I read about your misfortune, hope you get it all sorted out in the end.

B.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just been in my car tonight and creamed the leather....no, honest....oh you know what I mean :lol:


 :yucky: :yucky: :yucky:





















:lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

So the vxr's arent shifting hmmmm might be one to look at for the next car then


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

The kids cant insure them and they are not prestige enough for the more "mature" driver h34r:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow...that was some read...took me a good 60 minutes to wade through that.

Married? Happily? Kids? :huh:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Wow...that was some read...took me a good 60 minutes to wade through that.
> 
> Married? Happily? Kids? :huh:


You can imagine it.....

Mum Shouts.............Kids, brush your teeth before bed.

Dad Shouts..............What you need to do is judge, with this vernier caliper, just how much Colgate to put on. If they feel particularly dirty though, you MUST use Aquafresh first to ensure an even finish. Some Whitening agent, with the stage 3 brush, will also ensure that .....................................................


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

This guy does need to get a grip, a friend has a Ferrari 430. It is always in immaculate condition and used regularly, at a cost of around 2 or 3 hours per weekend.

And this guys life revolves around a Vauxhall? Everyone is of course free to do as they please, but he needs to keep things in proportion methinks.....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

It doesn't revolve around his car but he is heavily involved with Vauxhall and is a detailer by trade IIRC as he has helped Paul Doulton quite a few times.

Its like anything else if its your business then you go the extra mile. Nothing wrong with that i mean god for bid you watch this video






You will think that he is normal compared to Paul :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> and pity about the fly catcher on the hood....oh well no accounting for taste :lol:


 :lol:

function over form, it maybe didn't look to good and not helped by the engine being offset in the chassis by 2" to one side but on a nice cool day at the dragstrip it was worth about 25 -30HP

My engine wasn't quite as pristine as the outside.










and this connected the front to the back


----------

